# Birthing experience at Toronto's St Michael's Hospital



## starchild09

Hello,

I have been taken on by a midwife clinic in Toronto who does the birth at St Michael's Hospital, downtown. Wondering if anyone here has any experience with this hospital, good or bad. 

I was really hoping for a home birth, but due to my living circumstances, it won't be possible. Sucks, but I'd like to make the best out of a natural birth at a hospital with the midwives. 

Also, any suggestions for good and affordable prenatal classes in Toronto?

Thanks :flower:


----------



## future_numan

I can't help you much since I live north of T.O. but I do know a midwife who now works there. Her name is Marie and she delivered my daughter two years ago ( in hospital) and was wonderful.
I had wanted a home birth last time but DH wasn't comfortable with it so I choose a MW hospital birth. I was not disappointed. You get a chance to bond with your MW during pregnancy and when the time came the know exactly what I expect from my birth experience. I had made it clear I hated being "strapped" down to a fetal monitor.. so they went out of their way to be sure I only have to be monitored once for 20 mins ( hospital policy ) and I got to eat , drink or do whatever I would have done had I been at home. I also had the option to go home with baby after 4 hrs.. I choose to stay over night since Emily was 10 lbs and they wanted to be able to check her glucose levels for 12hrs.. the MW had offered to do the same from my home but I choose hospital because I lived 20 mins away from the hospital.
My advice is set up an appt and see what you think.. I hope you have a positive experience.


----------



## MKHewson

I have just connected with the West End Midwives, and will be birthing at Etobicoke General Hospital. I considered a home birth, but this being my first I was nervous about it. Hope you get some good info on St. Mikes, I am sure it will be great.


----------



## Torontogal

I'm with Kensington Midwives and delivering at St. Joe's in Roncesvalles so don't have any direct advice, but wanted to wish you well. St. Mike's is one of the better hospitals here in the city so I am sure you will have the best of both worlds - excellent natural care with the midwives and access to a world-class teaching hospital just in case. 

Re: prenatal classes - ask your midives. They may have recommendations for you but maybe haven't gotten to it yet since you're so early... they seem to have a checklist of topics to bring up at each visit and I think they brought up prenatal classes with me when I was 20-22 weeks. 

They recommended hypnobirthing but it was pretty expensive... however I did find a hypnobirthing class taught by a naturopath so if your insurance at work covers naturopathy I'd look into it. The dates didn't work for me as the instructor was on her own maternity leave but I see she is back so may work out for you.
https://www.myhypnobirthing.ca/classes.html

Also check out the birthing classes at St. Mike's. I ended up doing the birthing class at my hospital because the dates worked and it was affordable. Even if you don't do the class with the hospital I strongly recommend the hospital tour - it made me feel much better seeing the hospital in advance.

All the best!


----------

